# Need Some Help for an Upcoming trip



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello all, I am planning my first father son trout fishing trip for this summer and I need some advice. I have 2 sons ages 8 and 13 that are fishing fanatics that are dying to get into trout fishing after I took them once for the first time last summer. I am looking to head to the UP for about a 5 day trip of rustic camping on or near a river. I am struggling with picking a place to go. I have spent the last 2 days trying to decipher the trout regulations and I am starting to think learning chinese arithmetic would be easier. My first idea was a float trip the pere marquette in the lower but that got shot down due to tackle restirctions and camping restrictions on the river so now we are thinking about a UP camping trip. 

I would like to find a river/stream or two that we can camp on or fairly near. I am up for rustic camping on state land or possibly rustic campground. I need to find a stream that my 8 yr old can wade without trouble and he can fish with spinning tackle with a variety of tackle like worms, spinners, and flies. I found starting him out last year it was easiest to get him to dunk a worm with a split shot through holes just to get him used to working the current. I would also like to be able to keep a few fish just to have a meal or 2 over the campfire just to add to the experience. I am willing to travel just about anywhere in the UP. with the price of gas I would prefer eastern half but wouldn't rule anything out.

I would also like some suggestions for time of year. I am looking to do this in the summer anytime from june after schools out til middle of august. 

Any help is really appreciated and I will be sure to update everyone on the trip and post some pics.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

What area of up are you looking to camp. And what time of year. I may have a couple good spots I could clue you in on near Marquette
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I am open to camping anywhere. I may travel to a few different spots throughout the trip just to learn some new areas. my hope is to camp right on a river for a night or 2. I am fine with getting a camp permit and staying right out on stateland if I can or some of the rustic campgrounds that are available. I would be very interested in hearing about areas near marquette. I have been through there a few times but never stopped. When we go out on an adventure we generally don't make plans we just sort of wing it and stop wherever we like. My plan will be to map out a few streams to try and if we find something we like we will stay around there.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Paint river forks has good camping on river and some nice fishing located by gibb city


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

What about some small lakes that hold trout?? 

PM Sent


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

pm sent....good luck!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

So much as I can tell you what NOT to do. About 6 years ago I decided I was going to conquer trout fishing in the UP. I've been trout fishing for 25 years in the lower and I figured "Hey, how different can it be?" The answer was a lot different. After banging my head against the Fox for a couple years, I finally figured it out. But it took me a long time. The same goes for a couple of other rivers in the Eastern UP that I tried. If you really have your heart set on the UP, send me a PM and I'll give the run down on what not to do. I can't speak for the western UP and I know that there is some awesome fishing over that way, but given my experiences in the central and eastern UP, I just don't know that I would recommend that area for getting an 8 year old started. Don't get me wrong, there is some good fishing and awesome country, but I think you'd be way better off starting your boys on some of the rivers in the northern lower. From the points of view of ease of fishing, bugs, accessiblity, terrain, and general numbers of trout, I would start a young trout fisherman to be on the northern lower. And, if you want to stay away from the crowds and prima donnas that frequent the west side hot spots, I've learned over the last couple years that there are a lot of rivers in the central northern lower and eastern northern lower that are just as good as the ones on the west side. Good luck to you.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

I was gonna say the Fox. Zig makes a lot of good advise. I would start them out in the northern lower. Go camping on the PM or Big Man. Or also, where I learned to trout fish and camp the Pigeon River area. You have three different rivers to fish, Pigeon, Sturgeon, Black. Nice camping area..lots of lakes to fish, lots of access to rivers, easy wading. That would be my recommendation.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

zig said:


> So much as I can tell you what NOT to do. About 6 years ago I decided I was going to conquer trout fishing in the UP. I've been trout fishing for 25 years in the lower and I figured "Hey, how different can it be?" The answer was a lot different. After banging my head against the Fox for a couple years, I finally figured it out. But it took me a long time. The same goes for a couple of other rivers in the Eastern UP that I tried. If you really have your heart set on the UP, send me a PM and I'll give the run down on what not to do. I can't speak for the western UP and I know that there is some awesome fishing over that way, but given my experiences in the central and eastern UP, I just don't know that I would recommend that area for getting an 8 year old started. Don't get me wrong, there is some good fishing and awesome country, but I think you'd be way better off starting your boys on some of the rivers in the northern lower. From the points of view of ease of fishing, bugs, accessiblity, terrain, and general numbers of trout, I would start a young trout fisherman to be on the northern lower. And, if you want to stay away from the crowds and prima donnas that frequent the west side hot spots, I've learned over the last couple years that there are a lot of rivers in the central northern lower and eastern northern lower that are just as good as the ones on the west side. Good luck to you.


A lot of good points in here, it took my dad and I a couple years to figure out the Fox as well. And a few of the other rivers are still a work in progress, it seems. 

Pigeon River State Forest is a great idea. There's plenty of water to choose from and plenty of rustic camping. Plus it's closer to home for you.

Good luck to you and your boys wherever you choose!
Don


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Hello all, I am planning my first father son trout fishing trip for this summer and I need some advice. I have 2 sons ages 8 and 13 that are fishing fanatics that are dying to get into trout fishing after I took them once for the first time last summer. I am looking to head to the UP for about a 5 day trip of rustic camping on or near a river. I am struggling with picking a place to go. I have spent the last 2 days trying to decipher the trout regulations and I am starting to think learning chinese arithmetic would be easier. My first idea was a float trip the pere marquette in the lower but that got shot down due to tackle restirctions and camping restrictions on the river so now we are thinking about a UP camping trip.
> 
> I would like to find a river/stream or two that we can camp on or fairly near. I am up for rustic camping on state land or possibly rustic campground. I need to find a stream that my 8 yr old can wade without trouble and he can fish with spinning tackle with a variety of tackle like worms, spinners, and flies. I found starting him out last year it was easiest to get him to dunk a worm with a split shot through holes just to get him used to working the current. I would also like to be able to keep a few fish just to have a meal or 2 over the campfire just to add to the experience. I am willing to travel just about anywhere in the UP. with the price of gas I would prefer eastern half but wouldn't rule anything out.
> 
> ...


In your case steve, I just can't imagine a better recommendation than our own place.

www.putmanlake.com

We cater to kids and adults alike, we are rustic, yet modern (the modern amenities hidden in the woods, yet readily excessible.

We have 46? rivers and streams in the area, the lake here, streams within walking distance A choice of 4 or 5 of the nations best trout rivers within half an hour or so. two within 10 minutes. the list of reasons go on and on.

We did change our prices. The website hasn't been updated yet.
and our canoes and kayaks and bicycles, and petting zoo and horse and buggy rides are part of the basic price. Paintball and firewood and 50 amp and AC and electric heat have surcharges.

If you are after something else, I can guide you there too since I'm a life long rustic camper (no crappers,no electric no well water).


10am till 10pm


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pretty lakes in Newberry. A nice chain of 5 lakes with a rustic campground. The lake has remote canoe in only campsites as well as a drive in campground. Plenty of rainbows in this lake as well as splake. Lots of mosquitos.The two hearted river is near by and a store at the mouth will spot you. If you want remote camping, U.P wilderness and excellent canoeing that would be my pick.
The Ausable from Grayling would be my second choice if you should decide for the nlp. There are plenty of sections that accomodate worm dunking lots of canoe campgrounds along the river. You just need to read the regs a little.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> Pretty lakes in Newberry. A nice chain of 5 lakes with a rustic campground. The lake has remote canoe in only campsites as well as a drive in campground. Plenty of rainbows in this lake as well as splake. Lots of mosquitos.The two hearted river is near by and a store at the mouth will spot you. If you want remote camping, U.P wilderness and excellent canoeing that would be my pick.
> The Ausable from Grayling would be my second choice if you should decide for the nlp. There are plenty of sections that accomodate worm dunking lots of canoe campgrounds along the river. You just need to read the regs a little.


 You caught mt attention when you mentioned mosquitos. You talkin north of town? up off 407?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

doogie mac said:


> You caught mt attention when you mentioned mosquitos. You talkin north of town? up off 407?


That's the place. Last time i was there i didnt even get to the registration box and i was pritnear carried off by a black buzzing cloud. Lots of deet is a must.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> That's the place. Last time i was there i didnt even get to the registration box and i was pritnear carried off by a black buzzing cloud. Lots of deet is a must.


 Iffin da deet dont cut em,pour ya one of them big ole frosty mugs of badger piss!!


----------

